# where to live if work is near Brisbane airport



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

I know I am getting ahead of myself here, but just checking out the feasability of things. If I were to get a job at or near Brisbane airport, would it be reasonable to live on the sunshine coast? Or is that too long of a commute.. And how long is it? Otherwise, any recommendations on areas to live in the Nothern Brisbane area?


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,
Welcome to expatforum, In my opinion if you are working around the Airport the trip to the Sunshine Coast would take at least one hours drive from the bottom end of the Sunshine coast (Caloundra) that is not in rush hour traffic.
From North Lakes it takes approx 30 minutes on a good day, so depending how long you want to commute. Hope this helps


----------



## lindav (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi 
I agree with Spadgersdad, the Sunshine Coast is too far from the airport - the Bruce Highway can be a nightmare in peak hour traffic. Rather look at areas such as Albion, Wavell Heights or even Chermside.


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

lindav said:


> Hi
> I agree with Spadgersdad, the Sunshine Coast is too far from the airport - the Bruce Highway can be a nightmare in peak hour traffic. Rather look at areas such as Albion, Wavell Heights or even Chermside.



thanks. I'm actually on holiday in the sunshine coast and realized the drive from the airport was way too long for me to commute. My husband though is really on my case about this and wants to live on the sunshine coast. Any areas close to some nice swimmable beaches near the airport?


----------



## lindav (Nov 4, 2008)

Have a look at Shorncliffe and Sandgate. The beaches are not the same as the sunshine coast ones, but it might be a compromise between you being close to work and hubby being close to the beach.


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks I will.. what about Bribie Island.. would that be like a 30-40 minute commute?


----------



## lindav (Nov 4, 2008)

Bribie is a quite a long way in from the Bruce, personally I wouldn't live that far out. Brisbane is actually a great base, close to both the sunshine and gold coast as well as the hills .... there simply isn't enough time during the weekends to explore it all


----------

